# Fitting inverter in Hymer B644



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

I am looking for a couple of pointers on fitting a Waeco Sinepower MSP352 inverter in our newly acquired Hymer B644 (2003)

In our last Hymer (1990 S555) I fitted a 350W Ring invertor under a seat near the charge regulator, I then ran the 240V output from the inverter to a pair of 13A sockets mounted in a panel at the edge of the seat. By chance where I picked up the 12V supply from also indicated the inverters current drain on the house control panel ammeter.

OK so the points of advice that I am looking for are these with regard to my new installation.

1) Where would be the correct place in the house 12v circuit to pick up the supply for the inverter? such that the inverter current draw shows on the house control panel. I think this choice is probably complicated by the Electroblock EBL99.

2) Does anyone have a good hiding place for the inverter? I like neat installations! So far under the left hand front seat looks avaliable, but could well be ruled out due to wiring runs etc.

3) Does anyone have experience of running 240V cables down towards the back end of a B644? is it OK to run 12V and 240V cables in close proximity to one another? I would like to install one single 13A socket in the garage area to be supplied only by the inverter, in addition to a pair of 13A sockets somewhere in the hab area.

Any info gratefully received.

Barrie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi with the elb99 unit i would never advise the connection of your inverter to that unit as its not desinged to carry upto 50+amps from one unit it would be much better to connect the inverter directly to the leisure batteries (note batteries) I have a 1.5KW pure sign wave inverter in the rear cargo area next to the extra batteries, and the inverter supplies 2 13sockets well away from the standard mains sockets.... thus preventing one connecting kettles, hair dryers to it with out you not knowing about it. Thats my view, yes there' no problems routing both 240v cables and 12v cables providing you use double insulated cables....

Always consider what you connect to the inverter, the more power you use the quicker the battery will run out... as a rule if you say have a 700watt inverter you would benefit from using 2 x 110H/R leisure batteries... the routing is interesting from front to rear but can be done... there are the normal installion requirements for fitting an inverter, remote switching to icolate the device, and indicators on the sockets to show they are live...


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Clive

Thanks for the reply, this inverter is only 350W so I had been thinking of running it off of a 25A fuse. Given my low demands of the 12V circuit, do you know if all of the spare outputs from the EBL99 will show a current drain on the house control panel, my guess is that they will.

We only use the inverter for things like mobile phone chargers, and other light weight consumers.

Regards

Barrie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi ok I had assumed that the msp352 was a 700watt unit my mistake.... yes 25amp is still quite high for the elb but if you did connect it to the block it would show you a discharge on the panel.... there not much point of it though.... if it were me i would still connect it directly to the batteries... much safer to do it that way with any high current device....


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Clive

You are quite correct the 352 is a 700W peak inverter, 350W cont, quite what Waeco regard as a peak is not stated in the manual.

I had planned on restricting the wattage by the input fuse (maybe 25A) but after considering your reply I have decided to go for connection direct to the house battery. 

There is a space for the inverter in front of the house battery under the front seat, so this will keep the 12V cables nice and short, just got to route the remote switch and 240V output.

Thanks

Barrie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

its a pleasure... all the technical questions are so very difficialt to answer over this... as usually you need to see the job in hand... as faulting etc is a matter of using your eyes, hands etc... just think on this one.... if you had a 110A/H battery using your 300w inverter at full 300w would last about 2.5 hours.....


----------

